# Where to begin?



## Ofearthandbone (Dec 22, 2014)

I feel obsessed with learning how to survive in the worst conditions but feel overwhelmed on where to start. My situation...not a sob story, I have a family of 4, live in a trailer in the woods on sad due to horrible psd. I make less $ to live per month, hustling here and there to keep my family afloat per month, well winter months...oil heat is soooo expensive. I can't make any savings to make changes or to buy a house due to bad credit...I garden in the summer, 20x40 garden. I can what I can at the end of the season plus dried beans, pasta and rice that I recieve in abundance from the weekly food pantry gets stored in mason jars and boxed in my basement. I have stored sea salt, flour, sugar, coffee, and some dried herbs all tight in glass jars so the mice won't eat them. For a while I was buying large jugs of water but they kept leaking over time. I have no alternative shelter or oasis other than my crappy trailer. I rent so there are no mods I can make and the basement is just a root cellar. I have 2 car garage and live in the Maine woods. I would really like to learn how to hunt and fish...even learn to shoot a gun for both hunting and home protection. I do have a couple neighbors who are both woodsmen and very self suffient but also intimidating to ask since I have 0 money to keep up as they do.....sorry so long winded...bottom line, what steps can a down on luck wanna be homesteader mom of small boys do to begin a better prepared future. Thanks!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Keep your head up. Your best tool is your mind/imagination. Knowledge is more important than gear. There is a whole world of knowledge is at your finger tips through the internet.

Set small goals that can be achieved. Self reliance can seem and overwhelming and unattainable goal so small steps are best. Talk to those neighbors of yours. What are they going to do? Say No! maybe, maybe not. I’m always willing to share knowledge with those willing to learn. It sounds like they are a good place to start.

How old are those kids? Get them involved in learning skills from the neighbors too. Is there a creek within walking distance? A fish trap can be made from almost anything people throw away.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Welcome.

As a family on a very tight budget as well Let me share some of my ideas and tricks.


I shop the sales at the stores. If it is something we eat/use I search for online coupons to further the savings.
I hit the bargain/closeout stores often. The dollar stores here have gone down hill but they still carry rice, beans, pasta and canned goods cheaper than the markets.
shop the bulk warehouse stores with a friend who has a membership (saves you the fee and you can get the bulk savings).
Always check the clearance sections no matter where you shop. You'll find something you can use or need if you aren't a snob about price or minor dents/scratches.
Thrift stores are your friend! Clothing and housewares can be had for cheap! Sometimes even free! I recently got a microwave cart for free from our local thrift store. It isn't pretty but it is sturdy and serves the purpose as extra counter space.
If you pay for your utilities (some landlords include this in the rent while others make you pay) negotiate your utilities cost.
check Craigslist or Freecycle for free items you may need. 
 Barter.
If you do any shopping online check into Ebates.com for cash back on purchases.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have no idea what sad and psd are. I don't mean to pry, but if this is a form of assistance for a medical condition, that is limiting, not meant to live like a king or queen. I know I don't have to tell you.

If you have a medical condition, what are your limitations? 

Is there more land that you can utilize or are you working the limits of your space?

I have no idea where you are and what you have access to. Where I live, I work Craigslist and watch and search for the things I have on my goal list. I just got a tackle box for free to keep batteries and chargers in. 

Goal list! Do you have goals? I do! Research shows that people who make to do lists get much more done. My aunt and uncle write a list and keep it in one spot on the kitchen counter. When a task gets done, it gets checked off. Everyday the list is new and what might not have been done yesterday starts the list today. 

Where I live, I can get free sheds from Craigslist. Occasionally, there are other wonderful finds: cinder blocks, canning jars, books, fire wood, pallets, furniture. I am selective and am about canning jars and books which I sell online (Amazon and half.com). 

Chickens are often given away on my local craigslist. Recently someone gave away 9 chickens because they had laid eggs for a year and they were going to get new chickens for egg laying. If I had room, I would have chickens. A free shed might make a great chicken coop. For you, you would either need to butcher them, or get them in the spring when they could run free and forage for much of their own food.

Also, what skills do you have and what skills could you learn? I recently found out that a friend of mine who grew up in the projects and was poor didn't really learn to cook and never learned to sew. Those are both basic skills, IMHO. Certainly a mother of 4 knows how to cook. What about baking bread? There are bread machines often given away in my area. 

Set some goals, make some lists.


----------



## Ofearthandbone (Dec 22, 2014)

*Thanks for your thoughts...*

I feel like what is in fact unattainable...maybe my focus is too broad...I live in the woods where I hear gunshots so something is out there to eat. My neighbor and another friend both hunt and friend wants to teach me to shoot....gun is expensive....fishing down the road at the stream or lakes both within several miles...need lisence ... I live in a lake region! What the hell is my problem? I belong to a barter site in my area on Facebook where so many homesteaders are on. I have a giant blueberry field I use for fresh egg batters. My husband who is the full time life support will not get chickens since he is , well, afraid of them and feels the responsibility will fall on him...we have land and can do this. Same reason we don't have a dog....I watch YouTube videos of cute mastiffs doing cute things in his presence...hint hint...my boys are 5 and 7 and love to listen to my ideas of self sufficiency but when I take them to help me in the garden, compost, pick blueberries, look for mushrooms in the woods they are bored and just want to goof off and run out of site....blah.we have the wants and desires of a self sufficient life but maybe afraid to make realistic steps.....1 wait til my credit clears in a few years and buy land, get a shit trailer and learn to build ourselves a home out of the trees that surround our land, 2 learn to forage and hunt...my esteanged father is a hard core forager, just need to nail him down to educate...he is also a former fisherman by trade and his passion, not to mention an amazing wood carver...geez, writing this makes me want to kidnap him and hold him hostage, 3 build a windmill and spend our scraps on solar powered panels, dig a bunker and fill with the nessesities to live for at least a month....train the boys in survival...I grew up in the city and my street smarts are very good however when we venture with the kids they are meander-thals.clueless in their environment....so much more to write but it's now kid time again...will check back.
Thanks


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Have you used extra layers of plastic (vapour barrier) to help seal the window that don't have important views and use blankets or heavy curtains on the rest to conserve heat, Stopping air draughts really makes a big difference to heat input costs. lowering the indoor temperature by 5 degrees makes a big difference too. Looking for new ideas is a huge step. 

Are you taking advantage of windows with southern or south western exposure for day time solar gain ? 

take small steps , make reasonable goals, there are no dumb questions

Cantankerous hillbillies tend to like to help people who are trying to look after themselves better


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Try taking baby steps. My husband just got on board but he is holding back from doing a lot of it because he doesn't want it to be a waste of money and resources.

I picked up a few books that we are going to start using as planning guides to get in to the swing of it all. Maybe we can be account-a-bil-a-buddies. 

One book is Weekend Homesteader.


----------



## Ofearthandbone (Dec 22, 2014)

*Avid list maker with many goals...*

Most of the time this hinders me...my analogy...100 people in a burning room and one door out....I have the room for chickens and the know how...just a husband that does not want the responsibility of keeping them. He is over whelmed right now with other things...I would do it gladly but he feels he will end up doing like the cat box. I feel I could go knife to knife with most chefs as I used to do this before kids. I can sew, I am an apprentice right now for a taxidermist and I can skin anything. I know how to can and garden. I am a dump and dumpster forager and always watching CL for free stuff. My husband has been learning to make furniture in a high end way, just no sales yet. He has been making stuff out of pallets to. I compost. I think I'm pretty smart and we have both been learning French....Canada is a stone throw away. I have read every primitive skill book, watched every YouTube tutoril on bow making and fish traps, have many books on wild edibles and medicinals....still I feel the doing part is out of reach. I guess after writing this it seems I know more than I thought.


----------



## Ofearthandbone (Dec 22, 2014)

*Oh...ptsd*

Post traumatic stress disorder, severe depression, and bi polar...all induced from severe post partum....things are much better and feel like I have come light years since my collapse but still inhibiting


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, if you want to follow along with the Weekend Homesteader with me let me know.

I know the skills in it and for that reason never put them into play last year. Now I am going to do it for sure!


----------



## Ofearthandbone (Dec 22, 2014)

*Yes...lots of plastic and duct tape to go with my asparagus...*



Tirediron said:


> Have you used extra layers of plastic (vapour barrier) to help seal the window that don't have important views and use blankets or heavy curtains on the rest to conserve heat, Stopping air draughts really makes a big difference to heat input costs. lowering the indoor temperature by 5 degrees makes a big difference too. Looking for new ideas is a huge step.
> 
> Are you taking advantage of windows with southern or south western exposure for day time solar gain ?
> 
> ...


Piss trailer....I have found that being a city girl most of my life, covered in tattoos, heavy metal, and a sea of black, then moving to the sticks to raise a family in a quiet world a simple natural life, that the local country folk good ol boys and gals, are yes, still very close minded at first glance at me but when they see I have similar goals esp. Keeping the local community close they are very warm and welcoming.


----------



## Ofearthandbone (Dec 22, 2014)

*Weekend homesteader looks like a great book!*

I'll keep my eyes out for it....
Grimm...funny my husband is way on board but sees dollar signs spent in essentials to build the fortress of my dreams.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Ofearthandbone said:


> I'll keep my eyes out for it....
> Grimm...funny my husband is way on board but sees dollar signs spent in essentials to build the fortress of my dreams.


Well, if you are on board with the planning outline here is what I have set up for Jan 2015.


Week One: Soil Test (both the yards- front back and the orchard)
Week Two: Baking Bread (I can make/bake from scratch but with the new discovery of a gluten allergy I am starting at square one for gluten free breads)
Week Three: Media Consciousness (I need to get back to my books!)
Week Four: Dumpster Diving (I am on the hunt for free furnishings be they CL, freecycle or curb side treasures)

Not much but its a start. Give me a week and I'll have more on that list!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If I were very poor then the last thing I would do is get a pet that I had to feed using my limited funds. 
List every expenditure for a month so you can then decide where you can trim some costs. 
Do you have cell phones? need them? do you pay for internet? do you need it? do you pay for TV? use an antenna to access free TV.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Howdy and welcome!!! It sounds like you already have a great many skills!! By posting here it shows you now have the greatest one of all, DRIVE and WiLLINGNESS to start doing it! Good job!!

By the description of your place, you have similar neighbors. They moved there to get away and live their lives. They don't care what you look like, or where you have been, all they care about is what you are now. If you are honest, hard working, trustworthy and willing to share and barter, you are in.

Don't become a pest and intrude on their lives, they moved there to get away also. But when you have the chance, talk to them. Explain some of the things you need or would like to do. Tell them what you can do, sew, cook, can... Put yourself, and your husband, out there for them! When I meet someone new to barter with, I like to do the first favor. They need help on something I am there. I like to have them thinking they owe me rather than me owing them.

I've never had children but a 5 and 7 year old sound like a big chore. Try and get them involved in fun short sessions. May a quick fishing trip, worms and bobbers for pan fish. Bring them home and fry them up. Mighty tasty! Second fishing trip they might be a bit more enthusiastic. Same with help in the garden. They won't be happy with spending all day hoeing or weeding, but maybe a contest to see who can make the largest pile of rocks picked from the rows? Or who can pick the 5 largest rocks from the garden? Maybe try giving each one their own little section to grow what they like to eat. First step is getting them interested and keeping it fun, not a boring chore.

Don't dwell on the things you don't have, work with what you DO have. It sounds like you have a lot more than you give yourself credit for already!!



Ofearthandbone said:


> Most of the time this hinders me...my analogy...100 people in a burning room and one door out....I have the room for chickens and the know how...just a husband that does not want the responsibility of keeping them. He is over whelmed right now with other things...I would do it gladly but he feels he will end up doing like the cat box. I feel I could go knife to knife with most chefs as I used to do this before kids. I can sew, I am an apprentice right now for a taxidermist and I can skin anything. I know how to can and garden. I am a dump and dumpster forager and always watching CL for free stuff. My husband has been learning to make furniture in a high end way, just no sales yet. He has been making stuff out of pallets to. I compost. I think I'm pretty smart and we have both been learning French....Canada is a stone throw away. I have read every primitive skill book, watched every YouTube tutoril on bow making and fish traps, have many books on wild edibles and medicinals....still I feel the doing part is out of reach. I guess after writing this it seems I know more than I thought.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

If money is tight you don't need pets ... especially large dogs.

Many generations survived with no money but they had skills and people to back them in hard times.

Pick one thing and do it. Want to hunt? No license? Contact your game warden and ask about animals you don't need a license to hunt. In our home state we can hunt, trap, snare rabbits, ground squirrels, and pine squirrels. In Nevada where we winter I hunt Jack rabbits without needing a license. I plan on going to the NW corner of AZ to hunt feral hogs. Again, no license needed.

Go to the library and get books teaching you how to hunt. If you have internet access go to a magazine's website and read their free articles. Most small game can be taken with a pellet rifle. Go to Wal-Mart and buy a Beeman dual caliber air rifle for under 100 bucks. 500 pellets should cost less than 10 dollars. A lot of small game can be taken with a throwing stick.

Mostly though, pick one thing and do it! Then pick another, and another ...


----------



## Ofearthandbone (Dec 22, 2014)

*Great advise!*

I agree a dog is much responsibility and expensive...more of a dream for my kids and home protection....worry about the city slickers coming through to forage if you know what I mean? I do know my neighbors have guns and will do everything to protect themselves and neighbors in the event of a cal lapse in humanity.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Ofearthandbone said:


> I agree a dog is much responsibility and expensive...more of a dream for my kids and home protection....worry about the city slickers coming through to forage if you know what I mean? I do know my neighbors have guns and will do everything to protect themselves and neighbors in the event of a cal lapse in humanity.


Mastiffs are big gentle giants. They may look big and mean but are lovebugs. Very few make good home security dogs because they'd rather sleep on the couch than get up to stop a break in. They also have short life spans and have health issues that get costly. You see more very sick and old mastiffs in shelters than young ones.

My advice is it is best to save the expense of food, vaccines and vet care for a dog and get a decent gun.

If upfront funds are an issue then try the 52 week savings plan. I did it this year and saved enough to take my daughter to Disneyland for 2 days (we got annual passes for the same price as multi-day passes) and had enough left over to make a large payment on the car note and add to next year's savings jars.

The 52 week savings plan if done right will give you $1,378.00 at the end of the year. (I did doubled the plan for our trip) Here is some more info.

http://thesurvivalmom.com/give-this...nd-have-an-extra-1378-by-the-end-of-the-year/


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Ofearthandbone said:


> For a while I was buying large jugs of water but they kept leaking over time.


Most of the milk and water jugs are made of bioplastic. It's plastic made from plant materials and designed to degrade in a landfill. The trouble is that they start breaking down over time even in a cool basement and will leak. Like most people here, I too am on a limited budget and have to recycle things. About a year and a half ago I started saving empty two liter pop bottles. I wash them out and use them to store water. They are made of a different kind of plastic and will last a long time. So far I've had no issues with the bottles leaking.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Elinor0987 said:


> Most of the milk and water jugs are made of bioplastic. It's plastic made from plant materials and designed to degrade in a landfill. The trouble is that they start breaking down over time even in a cool basement and will leak. Like most people here, I too am on a limited budget and have to recycle things. About a year and a half ago I started saving empty two liter pop bottles. I wash them out and use them to store water. They are made of a different kind of plastic and will last a long time. So far I've had no issues with the bottles leaking.


I try to save my pocket change every time I pay cash for something. Once I have enough I go to Walmart and buy one of the Reliance 7 gallon water jugs- Aqua-tainer. I have 10 right now. It took me 2 years to save the change for them but I also have rain barrels (trash can style) water bobs and the gallon jugs we rotate through from the market.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

You can learn nearly anything prepper related from the internet. Prioritize water, heat, food then start doing something. Sounds like you have an abundance of beans, rice, & pasta, do you know how to turn them into meals your family likes? There are tons of recipes for free on the web, start trying some today! It's amazing what people throw away, drive by the rich neighborhoods & the trailer parks on trash day & pick up whatever looks useable. If you don't need it, sell it & then use the money to buy what you do need. Most areas of the country have Facebook pages for selling stuff that's safer than Craigslist, join a couple of the most popular ones.

Take a close look at what your family spends money on, odds are good if you write down how every dime was spent, you will find lots of places to cut back. Cell phones, fast food meals, cigarettes, etc are all common places to cut back.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

1) you don't need a gun to hunt. just wanted to get that out there.*wink*
2) clean water is a MUST to survive anything so IMO I would, when I had the money, buy some life straws ( $20 each and they filter straight from the water source *creek,river,etc*)
3) the library is free and knowledge is power.
4) don't be too proud to dumpster dive ( hubby still is a trash picker *wink*)
5) this is just a thought and it's helped me but vitamin D might help some with the SAD. a multi-vitamin might make a big difference in all yours health and outlook
6) recycle metal that you've found in the dumpsters ( or folks set out in the trash) and use that money for preps
*its a given that if its sitting out by the road around here and it doesn't have a sign on it then its free to grab*
7) once it warms up you can cook outside to save on propane or electric


thats all I can think of off the top of my head


----------



## sillybilly (Sep 18, 2014)

I have used craigslist to sell stuff I don't use or need. I just make it clear: only cash or money orders and we meet at a public place like next to the garden shop end of a big store but... I still carry my CCW 9 mm in case someone tries to steal it. I have had great success in selling mine, some family members or friends. God is watching out for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

